# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Devlet Adamı işte Böyle Olur

## iputisamo

DEVLET ADAMI İşTE BüYLE OLUR

Venezuela Devlet Başkanı Chavez, Bushğun gözünün içine bakarak ğABD terörist devletğ dedi.

Erdoğan suya sabuna dokunmadı 

Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğanğın suya sabuna dokunmayan konuşmayla geçiştirdiği BM Milenyum Zirvesiğne Venezuela Devlet Başkanı Hugo Chavez damgasını vurdu. Chavez, Başkan George Bushğun gözünün içine bakarak, ğKitle imha silahları yoktu ama Irak bombalandı ve işgal edildi. BMğye saygı göstermeyen ABDğnin burayı terketmesini istiyoruzğğ dedi. 

Hugo Chavez ise ayakta alkışlandı 

Chavez, diğer ülke liderleri gibi kendisine tanınan 5 dakikalık süreye de itiraz etti. Oturuma başkanlık yapan diplomat, Chavezğe zamanın dolduğunu belirten bir not iletti. Ancak Chavez, notu yere atarak, ğEğer Bush açılışta 20 dakika konuşabildiyse ben de konuşurumğ dedi ve 20 dakika kürsüden inmedi. ABDğye ğğTerörist bir devletğğ dedi ve ayakta alkışlandı. 

Erdoğan bunları söyleyemedi 

Belarusğtan veryansın 

Belarus Devlet Başkanı Aleksandır Lukaşenko, BM zirvesinde, Irakğta yaşananları ve yeni dünya düzenini hedef aldı. Lukaşenko, Saddam Hüseyinği savunurken, ABDğnin tüm dünyada kargaşaya yol açtığını söyledi. Lukaşenko, Saddamğın ğbarbarlık dönemlerinde olduğu gibi kazananların merhametine bırakıldığınığ belirterek, ABD sayesinde Irak ve Afganistanğın mahfolduğunu söyledi. SSCBğnin, liderlerinin hatalarına rağmen pek çok ulus ve halkları için umut ve destek kaynağı olduğunu söyleyen Lukaşenko, dağılan SSCBğnin, tek taraflı davranan, krizleri sadece ğsiyah ve beyazğ olarak değerlendiren ABDğnin egemenliğindeki küresel sistemde bir denge sağladığını savundu. 

Chavez, BMğde esti gürledi. Susturulmak istenince ğBush 20 dakika konuştu. Beni susturamazsınızğ diyerek 20 dakika kürsüde kaldı. 

Chavez elindeki belgeyi sallarken, toplantıya katılan 150 devlet ve hükümet başkanının çoğundan büyük bir alkış aldı. Dünya liderlerinden zirvede 5 dakika konuşması istendiği için, Chavez süresi dolmasına rağmen konuşmaya devam edince, oturuma başkanlık yapan diplomat Chavezğe zamanın dolduğunu belirten bir not iletti. Ancak Chavez, notu yere atarak, ğEğer Bush açılışta 20 dakika konuşabildiyse ben de konuşurumğ dedi ve 20 dakika süreyle konuştu. Chavez, ABD için ğterörist bir devletğ deyimini kullandı. Chavez, Bush yönetiminin, Irakğta ğcaniyane bir savaş verdiğiniğ söyledi. Chevez yoksullukla savaş konusunda da , ğBirleşmiş Milletler işe yaramıyorğ diye konuştu.

----------


## bozok

Devlet adamı nasıl olur sorusuna hakkıyla cevap verebilecek kadar şanslı yurttaşlar olamadığımız konusu maalesef bugün ülkemizin bir gerçeği...Görmeye görmeye unuttu bu millet. Bu vesile ile tarihimizden küçük bir anıyı nakletmeyi gerekli görüyorum:

Cumhuriyetimizi kutlamak için Atamızı ziyaret gelen o günkü Yugoslav Kralı Gazi Hazretlerine şöyle demişti: Ekselansları; İngilizler Anadolu'nun işgalini Yunanlılardan önce bize teklif etmişlerdi. Ben bu teklifi şiddetle reddettim...Bunun üzerine Gazi Hazretleri gayet soğukkanlılıkla ayağa kalkmış ve tebessümle elini uzatarak; *"üok büyük geçmiş olsun ekselansları"...*demişti.

İşte biz böylesine muhteşem bir Türk Devlet Adamının çocukları iken bırakın devlet adamını *"Adam gibi Adamlara"* bile hasret bırakıldık ne yazık ki...

*Arkadaşıma böyle bir konuyu açtığı için teşekkür ediyorum.

----------

